# Reading > Forum Book Club >  November Book: Post your nominnee

## subterranean

Hello Peeps, let us post our nominees for November book discussion.

I'd love to discuss * Jude the Obscure*  by Thomas Hardy next month.

----------


## earth

Choice #1: Fyodor Dostoevsky's - The Idiot
Choice #2: Arthur C. Clarke's - 2001 "A Space Oddessy"

----------


## Stanislaw

The idiot would be a good one.

I would also like to suggest the book, "buick 8" by stephen king

----------


## Taliesin

Kafka's "Process"
or maybe "Lord of the flies"?

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

How 'bout "A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man," by James Joyce?

----------


## Monica

"a portrait..." is a good idea, i think. what about "the magic mountain" by mann?

----------


## Scheherazade

How about 'Vanity Fair'? Purely because I am starting to read it this week  :Biggrin: 

I like the idea of 'Lord of the Flies' as well...

----------


## subterranean

ok..thanks for the input...annyone else..??
i think bit hard to meet the deadline to start the discussion in nov...since we havent voted yet ..

----------


## Falling_Embers

-waves arms- I opt for Joyce's "A Portrait of the Artist as a Young man"

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Yee-Hah, beating the Idiot 3-2.

----------

